# Looking for a Laptop



## Turtle Kid (Jun 28, 2007)

I need a laptop for university. I am looking for one under $1000. I need one that is pretty versatile. I want to use it for watching movies, listening to music, and school work (not much photo editing or anything like that). I won't really be gaming...

-I am thinking about a 17" screen but I think that it may be too big (e.g. portability issues).

-The other thing I wanted is HDMI (will this make it more future proof?)

I don't care about the processor, hard drive etc (although it should have some good RAM).

What would be the ideal choice?

I am currently looking at http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=394073


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Your link is not working.
You might want to check these.
http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/r05/ri05.asp
You can get good specs for the price and usually get free extras.
Go down the list,there are more down the page.


----------



## Turtle Kid (Jun 28, 2007)

The computer I was looking at was the HP DV9827CL 2.10GHz, 250GB HD, 17" LCD($949)

Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium 64-bit with Service Pack 1 
AMD Turion&#8482; 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-62 
17.0" WXGA+ High-Definition BrightView Widescreen Display (1440 x 900) 
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M (UMA) with up to 1071MB Total Available Graphics Memory 
4096MB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm) 
250GB (5400RPM) Hard Drive (SATA) 
LightScribe Super Multi 8X DVD±R/RW with Double Layer Support 
802.11b/g WLAN


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

That will do everything you need,but,if you decide to anything
graphics intensive in the future,you will need one with a 
dedicated graphics card instead of integrated.
HDMI allow you to connect to display devices with that
connection,like HD TV's and projectors.
I don't know about future proof,the way the market changes.


----------



## Turtle Kid (Jun 28, 2007)

It weights almost 8 lbs and it is big....I think that may be an issue


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a freind that has one similar to that.
It is big.
She uses it for a desktop replacement.


----------



## Turtle Kid (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=395913

I also found this one, it doesn't have Vista 64-bit..

Is it worth it for $800?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

It is showing $50 more expensive at newegg.
And they usually have good prices.
So I would say yes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine why you'd want the headaches of Vista 64 bit anyway.  Drivers are a nightmare for 64 bit systems at this point.


----------



## mug10 (Jun 13, 2008)

go look at the dell vostro line cheap and not all the extra software to unistall


----------

